# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم ServerZ3x.com  تفعيل لكل انواع البوكسات

## FREE3

التفعيل الفوري لكل انواع البوكسات لدينا يعد الارخص في السوق
لاننا نشتري من المنبع لا نحتاج لوساطات ترفع الثمن و تضيع الوقت 
HOT SERVICE : Official Activations 
Z3x Sam pro - 550 DH
Z3X LG Tool Activation - 500 DH
Z3x Sam Tool Activation - 550 DH
Sigma Pack 1 Activation Code - 550 DH
Sigma Pack 2 Activation - 550 DH
Sigma Pack 3 Activation Code - 550 DH
Chimera Tool Yearly Activation (Full) -1150 DH
Nck Dongle Activation (ACT 1) - 200 DH
Nck Dongle Box Activation - 200 DH
Infinity-Box 2 years Updates/Support Renew, Chinese Miracle-2 included - 500 DH
Infinity-Box/Dongle software activation for Infinity [BEST], Chinese Miracle-2 and 1 support     included - 550 DH
Miracle 1 Year Account Activations - 250 DH
Setool 30 Credits account (30 Credits) - 550 DH
95 Credit of ChimeraTool - 95 DH
BlackBerry module 599 Credits (12 Months) -590 DH
Samsung Module 12 Months 699 credit License Activation- 700 DH
Chimera Tool Credits (100 Credits) 130 DH
Dc Unlock
DC Unlock Credits (50 Credits) - 350 DH
Octopus SE Credits (300 Credits Pack) - 330 DH
Octopus SE Credits (400 Credits Pack) - 450 DH
Pack 4 Activation for Smart-Clip2 - 520 DH
Polar 3 (1 Year Activation ) - 700 DH
Polar Box 100 Credits - 300 DH
Any Call Activation For Octopus - 600 DH
ATF JTAG Activation (39) Credits - 350 DH
Avator Box Activation Code - 130 DH
Boot-Loader v2.0 Activation - 200 DH
GB-Key Act1 - 520 Crédit
DC-Unlocker Activation (1 Year Support) - 120 DH
HUA Tools Activation for AsanSam Box / AsanSam Dongle - 600 DH
Octopus Box Samsung Activation - 550 DH
Octopus SE Credits (100 Credits Pack) - 100 DH
Octopus SE Credits (1000 Credits Pack) - 1000 DH
Octopus SE Credits (200 Credits Pack) - 225 DH
Network Activation for ATF (SL3 Activation with 49 Credits) - 400 DH
Ns Pro Yearly Activation - 200 DH
Octopus Box LG Activation - 550 DH
RIFF Box License Activation - 600 DH
Volcano Box Pack1 aka Merapi Pack - 350 DH
Volcano inferno activation 1 Year - 550 DH
zZKey SmartZ PRO Activation - 450 DH
LG Tool Activation - 500 DH
Setool 60 Credits account (60 Credits) - 1200 DH
LGE Credits [ 1 Packet (x100 credits per each) ] - 300 DH
LGE Credits 10 Packet = 1000 Pack) - 3100 DH
Micro Box Activations
Micro-Box 2 years support renew - 300 DH
MicroBox LG 3G Unlimited - 350 DH
BB5 Easy Service Tool [BEST] software activation for Main Infinity-Box - 490 DH
DC-Unlocker Full activation for Main Infinity-Box - 1110 DH
DC-Unlocker Lite activation for Main Infinity-Box - 750 DH
Infinity CDMA-Tool, Chinese Miracle-2 (Release) and 1 year support included - 650 DH
Infinity Server Logs (100) - 300 DH
Infinity Server Logs (400) - 1190 DH
Infinity Server Logs (500) - 1370 DH
infinity-Box/Dongle 1 year Updates/Support Renew, Chinese Miracle-2 included - 400 DH
Main Infinity-Box 1 year updates/support - 370 DH
SPT-Box software activation for Infinity-Box [BEST] - 960 DH
SPT-Box software activation for Main Infinity-Box - 960 DH
SPT-Box software activation for USTPRO2 - 1100 DH
1 Year Support + PACK 13 (179 Credits) - 1840 DH
Furious Gold Pack 6 Activation - 180 DH
Furious Pack 7 only - 650 DH
Pack 12 Furious 99 Credits - 910 DH
Pack 14 + 1 Year Support - 1100 DH
SPECIAL 1 YEAR + PACK 11 - 820 DH
SPECIAL 1 YEAR + PACK 13 (179 Credits) - 1630 DH
SPECIAL PACK 5 - 180 DH
DC Unlock Credits (100 Credits) - 690 DH
DC Unlocker Activation for Rocker/Vygis Full 790 DH
DC-Unlocker Activation (2 Years Support) - 200 DH 
 ServerZ3x.com 
Accueil à GSM-WHATAPP : 0660494040

----------

